# I get a message "Error initializing output device"



## funnierthanme (Feb 21, 2012)

Although my printer worked with Windows 7 about a month ago, suddenly one day, I got the above message. A Dell technician, himself, installed the driver to make the printer compatible with Windows 7 but it only worked for a few days after that.

My printer is probably about 3 years old. I still have the installation disc, and had installed it on this new computer in January. 

It had worked fine with XP before.

Dell says this is my problem and not covered under my warranty.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Please tell us the exact brand and model of your printer so we can see if a proper driver is available for Windows.7.


----------



## funnierthanme (Feb 21, 2012)

I apologize for the delay. 

My printer is a Dell 926. The Dell technician downloaded a driver himself to make it "compatible" with windows 7 and it worked for about a week and then I got this message.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Go to your Device Manger and make sure there's no conflict at LPT1 (yellow mark at Ports). If not, try this Dell driver: Dell - Support


----------



## funnierthanme (Feb 21, 2012)

I went to the Device Manager but it said that my printer was working properly.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Go to your printer properties and see if anything looks unusual. Make sure it's printing to the proper port (USB?). Make sure you've set it as the default printer. Before reinstalling, tell us exactly how it's not working.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

This is the driver for your printer for Windows 7. Choose whether you are running 32 bit or 64 bit Windows 7. 
*Uninstall *the Previous printer driver and unplug the USB cable of the printer then restart the computer, before installing the new driver.


----------



## funnierthanme (Feb 21, 2012)

Would you believe I have been days trying to find the driver on the Microsoft website and just as many days trying to find the driver to uninstall it from my computer? Yep, true. Although I knew how to do this a month ago, I lost it all when I went to the Microsoft website to find the driver I needed and couldn't find one. I've downloaded every recommended download they suggested, though. 

I'm at the point now where I want to set my XP back up on my desk and use the new one to play games on. At least the old computer had no problems initializing the output device and let me print.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

So we can be sure it's a driver problem, please state exactly what happens when you try to print.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, this should help you, Go to start, all programs, accessories and right click on command prompt select "run as administrator" at the prompt type :-


```
NET STOP SPOOLER
```
 (this will stop the print spooler service)
Press enter

Browse to your windows\system32\spool\PRINTERS\ folder

You should see files there ending in .SPL and .SHD created around the time you tried to print - delete these files.

Open another command prompt (as above) type:- 


```
NET START SPOOLER
```
(this will restart the print spooler service)
Press enter

See how you go now.


----------



## funnierthanme (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi, Jenae. Where you tell me to Browse to my windows\windows32\spooler\PRINTERS\folder, I have no idea where to start to go browsing. I know very little about the internal workings of the computer. I'm learning and do know some things, but spoolers are new to me. Can you tell me a little more?


----------



## funnierthanme (Feb 21, 2012)

Corday, I just tried to print from Open Office and the error I got from it said "Could not start printer. Please check your printer configuration." My printer is turned on and connected to the computer in the USB 001. Word Perfect gives the message "Error Initializing Output Device".

I had downloaded Open Office the other day to see if it would work in the event it was a problem within Word Perfect itself.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

In printer properties, see if you can print a test page.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, you would use windows explorer it is the file manager and you scroll till you find windows, then expand to system32, then spool, expand spool and select printers. If there, what you want is on the right window. Have a go you do need to know how to use the file manager. OR you could go to start, search and type:-

%SystemRoot%\System32\Spool\Printers click on the returned Printers.


----------



## funnierthanme (Feb 21, 2012)

Corday, I tried t print the test page and it wouldn't print, so I clicked the troubleshooter for help. It came back with the message that it couldn't find the problem. 

I've never used the file manager Jenae suggested, while I really appreciate what she said, I'm afraid to get too deep into that right now. It sounds really technical for me. It may be that I'll have to swallow my words and do it after all, but I'm on shaky ground wuith this.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

You really have to follow jenae's advice and bye the way, she's a he.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, I appreciate your concerns, however the file manager is one area you will need to become familiar with the sooner you have a look the better. Just go to start, search and type explorer.exe and press enter on your keyboard, the file manager will open.

To make the task at hand easier for you I have written a simple batch file that will do this, to run, click on the attached .zip file windows will open it for you it will produce a file "print.bat" simply right click on this file and select "run as administrator" a dos type window will open and quickly close, all done.

Now try your printer, Post back

View attachment Print.zip


----------



## funnierthanme (Feb 21, 2012)

Please accept my apology Jenae. It's hard to know a name sometimes. I typed the %System%\Root\System32\Spool\Printer and it didn't find a printer--it said that folder was empty. When I search for the printer, it comes up with my printer as the default printer, though.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, well the print que is clear so this is not causing the problem. We have records of this error it is caused by a driver and OR network (lan) error. Sometimes waiting and trying again in 30 + secs will work. It happens when an older printer try's to interface with a newer OS, I would get a new printer they are so cheap.

Usually effects word or excel print jobs you could try this, has worked for some, press the win + R key together and in the run box type:-

regsvr32 ole32.dll (press enter)

Restart computer.


----------



## funnierthanme (Feb 21, 2012)

At this point, I should probably give up and get the new printer like you suggest, or maybe just a new computer. I did sent Dell an email expressing my disappointment for the day I bought this one, though, l because it won't upload my pictures from my camera, either.

I tried typing regsvr32 ole32.dll in the run box and got the following message: 

"The module "ole32dll" failed to load. Make sure the binary is stored at the specified path or debug it to check for problems with the binary or dependent .DLL files.

The specified module could not be found" 

Ay suggestions on a printer that gives good mileage on ink? Anybody but Dell.


----------



## funnierthanme (Feb 21, 2012)

I tried typing regsvr32 ole32.dll and got this message:

"The module "ole32dll" failed to load . Make sure the the binary is stored at the specified path or debug it to check for problems with the binary or dependent . DLL files.

The specified module could not be found."

Since this didn't work for me, I think my computer is missing something somewhere. I think it was "made in China" anyway. I'll have to turn it upsIide down and look at it to see. 

I sent an email to Dell telling them how disappointed I was for the day I bought this computer especially since it also won't upload pictures from my camera either. Now I have a bunch of pictures that we can see only if I put the memory cards in the camera and review them.

Do you have any suggestions about a printer that isn't a Dell that gives good mileage on cheaper ink than $25 a cartridge?

If Dell calls me back like their return email says they will, I'll report back. Thanks for your help. It's really appreciated for a frustrating situation.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm very prejudiced toward laser rather than ink jet.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Follow these steps to register the Ole32.dll files 
1. Click *Start*, click *Run* (shortcut key 'windows key +R), *type regsvr32 ole32.dll* in the Open box, and then click OK. 
2. Click *OK* when you receive the following message: 
*RegisterServer in OLE32.DLL succeeded.*
As for Ink Jet printers, the manufacturers make the printer hardware cheap and make the ink expensive, so they can make money. 
Why can't you upload pictures from your camera? Does the camera have a USB cable? What happens when you plug the USB cable from the camera into the computer?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, actually we are getting somewhere I expected that ole32.dll response as it relies on other activex objects we now may find out which one it is.

Go to start, search and type eventvwr.msc press enter, event viewer will open. On the left expand. "windows logs" then application look for red X error highlighting any error and right click select event properties, will give details about it, we are looking for anything relevant to printing and mentioning a failed module that will be the dll we need.


----------



## funnierthanme (Feb 21, 2012)

Well, Dell called me yesterday afternoon and said I have two choices: I can pay a one-time charge of $89.00 and they will fix what is wrong with the software and guarantee it, or I can buy an extended warranty for 12 more months that covers technical support 24/7.

I told him I would have to think about that really hard because I could buy another computer from their competition for about $249 with a warranty also.

I paid $374 for this computer on sale. If I pay $89 or $249 more, It makes it ridiculous.

Do I waste the $374 I paid for it, or add the additional to get it fixed? Fllip the coin and it'll probably land on t's edge the way things are going. 

If I bought a new printer instead, what is the guarantee it would be compatible with Winddows 7?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Did you follow jenae's advice? You might not need a new computer, printer, or a Dell Service Policy.


----------



## funnierthanme (Feb 21, 2012)

Jenae, here's what I found, if I did it right. The error says "The print spooler failed to share printer Dell Photo AIO Printer 926 with shared resource name Dell Photo AIO Printer 926. Error 2114. The printer cannot be used by others on the network."

I'm not on a network. I don't know how that applies to me. This error appears 165 times.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

This error would appear if you are trying to* Share* the printer, so other computers in your house can print off of it. Try this:
Resolve windows error – Session “Homegroup Log” failed to start with the following error: 0xC0000035 | Computers Laptops Audio Visual


----------



## funnierthanme (Feb 21, 2012)

Jenae, here's what I found. The error says "The print spooler failed to share printer Dell Photo AIO Printer 926 with shared resource name Dell Photo AIO Printer 926. Error 2114. The printer canot be used by others on the network." I'm not on a network. I don't understand that part. This error appears 165 times, the latest at 4:31 pm today. That's a puzzle to me, also. My printer isn't even turned on.

Should I now register the ole32.dll file?


----------



## funnierthanme (Feb 21, 2012)

I apologize for the duplicate posting. I thought I lost my first one and did it again. My mistake. As for others using my printer, though, mine is the only one connected to this printer. The other computer is for the kids and isn't even on line--it's just for games on a rainy day.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Assuming you're not using more than one firewall (that could cause the problem)
Control Panel>Security>Windows Firewall>Allow a program through Windows Firewall>Check File and Printer Sharing in the programs list


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, I certainly would not throw any more money at this computer especially Dell support. Have you checked your settings as per Spunk's link, it is important you tell us what happened when we offer advice, otherwise we are left in the dark.

Could you also go to your printer, under printers and right click on it select properties. Under the sharing tab make sure nothing is checked.

Also open a cmd as admin (start search type cmd, right click on the returned cmd.exe and select "run as administrator" at the prompt type (copy paste):-



```
reg query "HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Spooler"> 0 & notepad 0
```
 press enter, post the notepad outcome here.


----------



## funnierthanme (Feb 21, 2012)

Jenae, I cn't get the prompt copied. In the box it highlights it, or at least part of it shows up in blue, but when I rt click it, it won't let me bring it over to paste it. Or even if I drag the mouse over it again as a copy and paste, it still stays blue and won't let me do it. It says, however, % HOMEDRIVE%%HOMEPATH% At the top of the page, it begins" Target type: Application, Target location: System 32, Target: %windr\system32cmd.exe


----------



## funnierthanme (Feb 21, 2012)

Jenae, also, I checked about the printer. Under the Advanced Setting and the Print Server Tab, there is a checkmark in the box "show informational notifications for network printers. Does that mean anything?:facepalm:


----------



## funnierthanme (Feb 21, 2012)

Spunk.Funk my camera has a USB cable and it did upload pictures right before this printing thing happened. I'm sure they aren't related, though. Just aggravating.
When you plug it in and turn it on, it's supposed to say across the desktop "transfer all" and now it says it's only looking for albums for me to view. It says nothing about transferring pictures.


----------



## funnierthanme (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi, Corday. I don't know anything about Laser printers. What can you tell me aout them? Are they cheaper to operate? I had a HP that had ink cartridges that cost $35 a piece, and they lasted forever, but it got old and cranky so I let it go. If we can't get this fixed, maybe I'll try one.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

funnierthanme said:


> Hi, Corday. I don't know anything about Laser printers. What can you tell me aout them? Are they cheaper to operate? I had a HP that had ink cartridges that cost $35 a piece, and they lasted forever, but it got old and cranky so I let it go. If we can't get this fixed, maybe I'll try one.


The printing toner is a powder as opposed to the liquid in ink jets that can clog. It's really the Xerographic process, 2012 style. Initial cost is high, but the toner lasts a long time. If pictures aren't important, B&W saves money. I'm not a fan of combo Printer/Copier/Fax Machines. They tend to do none of the functions as well as independent devices.


----------



## funnierthanme (Feb 21, 2012)

Mostly, I type documents and print them, but sometimes I really do need the color. I'll use two or three ink cartridges to one color. Maybe some other printer uses cheaper ink and would accept a refill. My printer is the combination printer,fax. scanner, but I don't have a fax number and I've never scanned anything. I've sure wasted my time with this printer., but until I get a new one, I still need it to work.


----------



## funnierthanme (Feb 21, 2012)

Jenae, where it says Target in the message I was describing above, I mispelled one word in the message. It says 
%windir\system32\cmd.exe. Maybe the "i" makes a difference in the word windr, maybe not.

Also, now when I go to accessories and the try to get to Command Prompt, I see the prompt you put in the box for me to copy and paste in it's place instead. I didn't put it there. Is that a problem right now?


----------



## funnierthanme (Feb 21, 2012)

Jenae, please forgive me for the screw-up's I've made. I finally did this right and here is the notepad you wanted. The other way I did it was all wrong and I probably broke something.

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Spooler
DisplayName REG_SZ @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1
Group REG_SZ SpoolerGroup
ImagePath REG_EXPAND_SZ %SystemRoot%\System32\spoolsv.exe
Description REG_SZ @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-2
ObjectName REG_SZ LocalSystem
ErrorControl REG_DWORD 0x1
Start REG_DWORD 0x2
Type REG_DWORD 0x110
DependOnService REG_MULTI_SZ RPCSS\0http
ServiceSidType REG_DWORD 0x1
RequiredPrivileges REG_MULTI_SZ SeTcbPrivilege\0SeImpersonatePrivilege\0SeAuditPrivilege\0SeChangeNotifyPrivilege\0SeAssignPrimaryTokenPrivilege\0SeLoadDriverPrivilege
FailureActions REG_BINARY 80510100000000000000000003000000140000000100000060EA00000100000060EA00000000000000000000
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Spooler\Performance
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Spooler\Security


----------



## funnierthanme (Feb 21, 2012)

Janae, did this help you any?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, well the print spooler is as it should be. There are 11 registry entries (main keys) for printers and various sub keys. A Dell tech armed with his defaults could get your printer running, unfortunately these entries would be non standard, a reg cleaner would most likely hose them OR even a windows update. Hence the problem, it is nigh on impossible for me to remotely go through these entries and then I am not sure what the mod's used were.

Unless Dell make available the correct drivers then your only real solution is to get another printer, now a laser is superior (especially running costs) however it depends on your volume, if like me, you only occasionally use a printer, I would buy a cheap ink jet.


----------

